# Cross Bars for roof rack ?



## fahrvergnugenvw (Dec 28, 2002)

Hey guys does anyone know where i can get cross bars for the rails on my AllRoad ?

Thanks.


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a set that I don't use. Could be persuaded to part with them fo the right price. PM me.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

I am sure the dealer would be happy to tell you were you can find some... :laugh:


----------



## cadillacbart (Sep 16, 2010)

*Try different brands at a used sporting goods store. Many will fit and look great*

Mine are from my Volvo wagon I had prior to the allroad. I think they are thule.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*I use Thule - 50 LB and 450 Crossroad foot pack.*

Keep in mind if you already have accessories then I would probably go with that brand.

I already had a bunch of Thule accessories.


----------



## joeyvaz (Aug 8, 2009)

you need the Thule fit kit (if going the Thule route) It is the 450 kit. They kit costs $150 at a local bike shop. I had crossbars from another vehicle, but they run $50 for a pair of 50" bars which is what you need for the allroad. Hope this helps.


----------

